# What are your opinions on riding with a helmet



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

So I was just wondering what all of you think about riding with a helmet. If you ride with one then please explain why and if you dont ride with one please also explain why  I ride with one cause I am like under 18 and still living at my parents and under an unspoken law I have to obey their rules and, that means a helmet when I ride... partly cause my horse is amongst the best bucking bronkos ever  But even if I had the calmest horse like ever I still would have to wear a helmet... So yeah  Thanks!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I always wear a helmet. I grew up always wearing one and I guess it's just a habit now. I also go riding alone a lot and feel much more safe when I am wearing a helmet.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Just want to point out that there have been a TON of other helmet threads. Sometimes they don't end very well. _

_I grew up not wearing a helmet. I only wear a helmet now because it is the rule of the property I ride on. _

_Really, I don't care either way if I do or do not wear a helmet. Probably if I got my own property, I would not wear one for schooling on the flat, but wear one for jumping._


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I wear one all the time. On rare occasions, when having to get on a student's horse to iron out a problem, I may have to ride without one, but I never like it. I always try to have a helmet handy when teaching.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I never wear a helmet, and I'm 17. I started trail riding with one, and when I came to my current barn, I never had to use one. I rode a lot better and paid more attention to the horse since I wasn't be claustrophobisized (sp?) by a helmet and putting my attention towards that. I don't wear a helmet on trails, shows, jumping, or walking around the arena bareback in a halter. If a show requires helmets for under 18, I don't go to ride. If I were to try and run a barrel pattern in a helmet, I'd fly off the horse. If I pay attention to what's on my head while I'm riding, I won't catch if my heels start to creep up because I get of balance a little, or if the horses decides to tense up and then spook at something.
I would advise anyone just starting out or someone who is doing more than walking around on a relaxed/dead-broke horse inside, but no one is going to get me to wear one. To each his own, I guess my level of self-preservation is lower than some. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I wear one because I have a young, green horse. He's never done anything unexpected really but he's young and green, so the unexpected is to be expected still. If my trainer needs to hop on him, she borrows mine and the fact she wants to wear one is enough reason for me to keep on wearing mine.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I wear one because I don't see a downside to it. I posted some studies a while back at the link below, just so there would be some hard data available:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/helmets-injuries-some-studies-long-81416/


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I always wear my hat! don't care what im doing , I always wear my hat. Even though my horse is bombproof I still wouldn't take the chance , I mean its like wearing a seat-built . The only time I rode without a helmet was when i was cooling dealer down on a empty beach. 
I wouldn't hack or jump without my helmet EVER.
But thats just me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I really think it all boils down to personal preference. There are always ways to be safer and there are always ways to be more dangerous. I think it makes just as much sense to wear a body protector every ride if you want to be TRULY safe and yet that's not common practice at all for day to day riding - do we trash, insult and accuse people of being unsafe because of it?

I own a helmet, and I wear it at times. Lately I've been pretty consistent with it, my little spell with Jynx made me a bit nervous and although I HATE wearing them (they make me itch, make me sweat, give me headaches and actually cause me to black out in summer), I'm sucking it up lately because I'm becoming a little more aware of how hard I fall nowadays.

I could never imagine trashing and attacking someone because they choose not to wear one.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I grew up in stables always wearing a helmet. Ask I became an adult I have wore one less but for certain things I wear one. ALWAYS when I jump and do X country. ALWAYS when I do speed events. Last but not least ALWAYS when I am braking a young horse. I should wear one every ride but it gets so hot in GA and most of the time my WP and I never get out of a trot right now working on trail. My child will wear one till he is no longer living in my home.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I always wear one because my brain is my most valued possession. If other adults choose not to wear one thats there business, but when I see children without them it makes me incredibly mad.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've always worn a helmet because I was told to from the day I started riding. I'm really, really glad now that I always wear one. About a month ago my mare spooked and I fell off. I don't remember falling or anything else from that day because she kicked me in the head (total accident, she isn't a kicker). I got a pretty bad concussion but I'm perfectly fine now. I don't even want to think about what would have happened if I hadn't been wearing a helmet. I wasn't even really working my mare yet; we were just trotting while warming up. Just shows that accidents can happen any time while riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If I have the choice: No. I don't like the feel of it on my head. Like MM, they make my head sweat and itch and give me a headache. I also feel like my vision is obstructed enough to annoy me. 

As of Monday, I will have to wear one for the summer. Due to an accident with another wrangler (horse spooked on gravel, slipped and flipped) that ended with her having a fractured skull, the summer camp I work at's insurance now requires the wranglers to wear one too. (Campers always do, mind.)

I'm sure if I rode english, especially on my mare, I would have one on all the time. Her ability to do a 180 at a lope without much warning leaves me with one foot out of the stirrup and me leaning way over so much that I have to grab my horn. If it were in an english saddle and she pulled that, I would have been off about 7 times in the past 3 days.

Be my guest and wear one. They just aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

My helmet is so comfortable, light and not overheating that I hardly know it is there. I wear it always. I actually feel naked without one.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I always wear a helmet. If I didn't I wouldn't be posting this since I got in an accident last year which involved my head hitting the road from a galloping TB. My helmet saved my life.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm half and half. Traditionally I don't feel the need for a helmet, and I forget and I don't put it on. I actually didn't own one until my gymkhana series started adding points for those who wore helmets. Then once I started jumping my dad put a limit that anything over 2 feet needed a helmet, so that's where I started on a regular basis. Then boarding stables required it for jumping. So now I'll wear one while I'm jumping, but that's about it. I still do barrels and speed without one. I also wear one with greenies I don't know or breaking in horses. 

My siblings though I require to wear a helmet at all times. They don't have much experience and they are riding horses that are no where close to being dirt slow or old. They're good horses but still can have their moments so the kids wear helmets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

i ALWAYS wear one because if an accident happened (which they do) and i hit my head i wouldn't want to die lol


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> ...Then once I started jumping my dad put a limit that anything over 2 feet needed a helmet, so that's where I started on a regular basis...


Smart Dad! The risk of head injury goes WAY up when you start jumping - probably at least 10X, and maybe MUCH higher (some statistics indicate it may be 80X).

Helmets seem to cut your risk by about 50%, so jumping WITH a helmet is still riskier than not jumping without a helmet. I think helmets are a good idea for all (although I sometimes skip them for a cowboy hat when the sun is bright and I'm riding western in an arena) - but jumping without a helmet is VERY risky.

Still, times change...and maybe all riding without a helmet will someday be considered foolish.

From the year I was born:










And in 1982:


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Horsesdontlie said:


> until my gymkhana series started adding points for those who wore helmets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never heard of shows doing that. Its a really good idea.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I wear a helmet. It started at the barn where I bought & kept Toby while he grew up & got trained. To ride there on trails or in lessons a helmet was required. 

I just kept up with it since he came home. Its a good thing too. Two years ago I came off when both horses spooked. The fall really wasn't that bad - landed on my bad shoulder but otherwise just had some gravel burns. The issue was when my husband's horse went over me. Thankfully he did not step on me, but he did clip me in the head with his hoof. Destroyed the helmet but all I ended was a bit of an egg on my head. Otherwise it would have been a direct blow to my temple, not including my head smacking back into the ground. Helmet split from both ends.

So yeah - I will always wear a helmet.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Sophie19 said:


> I've never heard of shows doing that. Its a really good idea.


It lasted a total of two shows. o.0 Where I rode at the time it was a place of more hardcore cowboy, ranch raised people where no one grew up riding with helmets. So the helmet rule was protested against (no one wore one so no one got extra points and they took it away) I personally don't have a problem with wearing a helmet when I'm competing, but if I have the choice I choose not to. 

Now where I live, its mandatory for everyone under the age of 18, and a waiver needs to be signed if you don't want to wear one and your over 17.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

bsms said:


> Smart Dad! The risk of head injury goes WAY up when you start jumping - probably at least 10X, and maybe MUCH higher (some statistics indicate it may be 80X).


Hehe, I know I scared the bejeezus out of my dad with my galloping around bareback and jumping over logs when I was 15. I bet he was pretty happy that he could strap a helmet to my head. He practically had a heart attack the very few times he saw me fall off. :lol: Just the other day he was saying how proud of me that I still wear a helmet while jumping. I never jump without one now.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's a personal choice. If you're an adult and you don't want to wear one, I respect that decision and would never criticize someone for it. My problem is when adults choose to endanger their kids by not making _them_ wear a helmet. THAT is just wrong.

I wear one. Three of my four riding horses are either green or high-strung, and it would be beyond stupid for me not to wear one. At shows where helmets aren't required, I might take off my helmet in fun classes and such when I ride Arthur, who I've had my entire life, but that's rare, and not the norm for me. Admittedly, I don't wear one when I hop on one of the horses and pony another to and from pastures, but I really should.


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

I wear a helmet because I have no interest in cracking my skull open if I fall off. I'd probably be a vegetable in a wheelchair if I had never worn one.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I always wear a helmet. Pumpkin is the horse I ride the most and he a horse that always bucks when he doesn't want to do things. For my safety I wear one in case i happen to fall off again. Because of him, I will always wear a helmet even on the calmest horse you can find.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I hate my helmet, it itches and it's uncomfortable, but I never ride without it, I just feel naked.

Is it my business if other people wear one, well under 18's IMHO it should be mandatory to wear a helmet at all times while mounted, no exceptions.

As to other adults, well I can see in the USA we can argue free choice and each to their own, but in the UK and Canada?? Well I've lived in both countries with their wonderful medical systems, and yes I think it is somewhat my business, if I'm paying into a central fund for health care I would prefer it if you at least tried to stay out of hospital, and wearing a helmet can prevent serious injury.

BUT, I'm not a helmet fanatic by any means



Unless you are a minor :lol:


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I do not ride with one. I find them distracting. I make my kids wear them... But I don't get angry when I see kids without them. You are endangering your child by putting them on a horse in the first place. I don't think personally, that helmets make it a whole lot safer. Who of you are to decide just how much danger someone is allowed to put their kids in? Just seems like a silly thing to get angry about. The only thing I've ever said to a parent was that it was a horrible idea to tie the kid to the saddle...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I ride with a helmet because when it's required when you take lessons so I've always been used to one so to me they're not uncomfortable so why should I take a risk if they are comfortable to me?


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

I always were one !!! The only time I dont is if Im taking a nice picture with my horse or something but even then its just a stand still. I feel off once and craked my helmet!! Imagine if I wasnt wearing one !!!!!!


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ever barn I've ridden at has required a helmet for anyone under 18. I think adults are allowed to ride without one but it'd be a little weird to see someone without a helmet. Only because we ALL automatically wear them out of habit.

I completely understand that helmet rule because if I was a mom I'd want my kid riding with a helmet to be safe. And also hoping that it would just become habit and they'd wear it for the rest of their life without question. 

I've only ridden at english barns, but I know my western friend rides without a helmet and so do her friends. I think she's crazy but that's her choice so I don't nag her about it. I compare it to how some people ride without seatbelts and some don't. It's there for you and it can save your life why not use it. I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Ride at your own risk.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i used to not use helmet when i was doing flat work but one lucky day i decided to use it, and that day someone trow a firework close to where i was riding and my horse went nuts and i was bucked off into a wall, and i hit it with my head, thanksfully i was wearing a helmet and it broke but nothing hap;pened to my head just some cervical damage and im doing fine now.
ill never ever ride without a helmet again


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

The thing that makes it hard for me to wear one is not ONE time since I have been out riding on trails have I seen someone wear a helmet... I have been bucked off my horse and I often wonder where I would have been without a helmet...


----------



## dezzistar (May 24, 2011)

I always wear one. You just have to make sure you get a properly fitted quality helemt and they are quite comfortable. If they fit wrong they are awful! I was riding a green three year old a couple of years ago. She reared and I fell under her. She stepped on my helmet. It had a giant hole in it. I was fine, but if I didn't have the helmet it wouldn't have been pretty.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> My helmet is so comfortable, light and not overheating that I hardly know it is there. I wear it always. I actually feel naked without one.


Very very true.

I didn't wear a helmet for quite a while (when I mostly was doing trail riding). Then one accident (saddle broke while I was riding downhill sending me over the horse head) taught me a lesson, that unfortunately accident doesn't always depend on horse's behavior or rider's competence. I got a helmet very next day. :wink:


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

My feelings.. Why not? Other than a possible anti-fashion statement.. Why not? Its your noggin. I usually wear one, especially if I'm barebacking, though not in pictures 

Plus it protects my head from branches and bugs, and my scalp from sunburn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## budgirl123 (May 28, 2011)

i wear one always but i have ridden without one and i hardly ever fall off i just dont want to take the risk ;D


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I wear a helmet because my barn owner and trainer insists I do. If not, I think I still would as my husband insists I call him as soon as I done riding (he is none horsey and we are newly married) and he worries. But if it were up to me I would not, it makes my head sweat and it is uncomfortable.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont want to offend anyone here but i personally think not wearing a helmet is one of the silliest things you can do!!

My auntie was an amazing rider when she was 12.
She could jump over a metre etc
She was checking out a new horse that was a very calm horse. But something spooked it and she came off.
She was in a coma for almost a year, with a 1% chance of coming out alive.
If she wasnt wearing a helmet she would be dead now, and I would of never known i had an auntie...

I myself have had a few injuries where i landed on my head, splitting the helmet almost in two. ( i have never had to go to hospital for it though)
I could of died if it wasnt for my helmet, so no matter how good at riding you are or how good your horse is... you never know....


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Marlea: I agree... I think not wearing a helmet is pretty stupid... Especially jumping, its one of the most dangerous horse sports. But I respect your opinion and if you dont wear a helmet its none of my buisness.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I ride with a helmet and always will. When I am a very good rider (15 years plus of riding) and have a bombproof horse, I will probably ride him bareback with no helmet in a quiet area, but that's it. I am scared of falling, I haven't yet but someday I will, and I want to be prepared and safe. I thought Coco was a sweet, quiet little girl but I recently learned new and loud noises can make her FREAK out. So now she's my sweet, quiet little girl who occasionally spooks and bolts when random, loud new noise pops out. So I want a helmet on my head, just in case.

My trainer always wears a helmet (unless she quickly pops on a school horse to show a student something), but she makes all her students wear one because she once got into a really bad accident (she did something stupid) and had no helmet so she was in a coma for a year.
The dressage trainer at my barn didn't wear one when riding her students horse, but GOSH, if you saw her ride... I know horses are really unpredictable and riding can be very dangerous on any horse, but gosh with her riding skills, she's the LAST person on earth who needs a helmet.
SHe was exercising her students dressage horse and the horse listened so much better to her and whenever he through a fit it's like she dunked his hot nerves immediately into a bucket of cold water. I saw the horse's owner ride him multiple times and she's a very good rider, but her trainer, pfiouuuuu, I hope I can ride like that someday!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Everyone needs to figure out what risk they are willing to take. For some, that means no riding at all. For others, riding on the flats. Others are willing to jump.

Someone who jumps with horses increases their risk far more than a person does by not wearing a helmet. Those who want mandatory helmet rules for the under-18 crowd might ask themselves if they also want all jumping to be banned until the rider is 18. Same with those saying national healthcare gives them the right to insist on helmets - does national healthcare mean all jumping should be banned? Does it mean recreational riding of horses can be banned?

A western rider wearing a cowboy hat has less chance of serious injury than an eventer wearing a helmet and body protector. I still think helmets are a good idea, but it is the TOTAL risk of injury one needs to look at - not just 'with/without helmet'. Your style of riding has more impact on your safety than a helmet does.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Just depends. If I'm on High Five, our very gentle, push-button ranch gelding, then no. I have never worn a helmet with him. I've fallen off of him plenty of times, but I just trust him enough.

If I'm on my barrel mare Molly Jo, who is a little high strung, then yes. She has never done anything to try and get me off of her, but I just feel safer going around barrels with a helmet on.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Very well said bsms. I agree completely. 

I don't wear one myself but anyone who rides on my property is required to wear one. My hubby chooses to wear one, he didn't grow up on the back of a horse like I did and he says it feels normal to him, he also wears one on his motorcycle. I do as well. My daughter has always worn one & it's just the norm for her. Once she's an adult she can make the choice to wear one or not. 

If I rode jumpers or contesters for a living I would wear a helmet. My all around ranch horses, arena work, cattle play days & occasional trail riding don't pose enough risk for me to feel it necessity to wear one. I don't mind the weight of them or how they look but feel they limit my peripheral vision and connection with my horse & surroundings to a degree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I wear one. I'd like my brain to continue to function properly should I happen to fall off and knock it. Are there risks of other injuries? Of course, but a scrambled brain is one less thing I have to worry about.

I've also never understood why there is such a double standard when it comes to western riding. Are we supposed to be believe that western riders are just so tough and awesome that they can't possibly get hurt, so never need a helmet?

I don't get it. After talking with a western rider a few weeks ago she said it's a hit to your pride if you wear a helmet in western. I think that's so silly. You're still on a horse, and last I checked western riders still have brains they'd probably like to remain unscrambled should they have a bad fall. 

But, it's not like it's hurting me if someone else chooses to not wear one and ends up injured because of it. They chose to take that risk and apparently are ok with paying the price should it come to that. Other people can do whatever they feel like doing with their own bodies.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

coffeeaddict said:


> ...I've also never understood why there is such a double standard when it comes to western riding. Are we supposed to be believe that western riders are just so tough and awesome that they can't possibly get hurt, so never need a helmet...


It isn't a double standard. It is a different risk. Someone jumping while wearing a helmet and protective vest has a greater chance of head injury than a western rider using neither.

If a western rider chooses to wear a helmet - and I usually do - that further reduces risk.

Here is an example: would I ride the trails near my house without a helmet? Not a chance! The trails are very rocky. If the horse stumbles, I'd have perhaps a 20% chance of smashing my head against a rock.

Will I ride a calm horse in an arena without a helmet? Yes. It isn't impossible to be hurt that way, but the risk is fairly low and I like the protection from the sun a cowboy hat offers.

Will I even mount Mia without a helmet? Nope. Not a chance. I know her better than that. I put on a long sleeve shirt before I get on her as well, and I'm not sure she'll ever be good for trail riding. Too much risk for a 53 year old guy.

How many folks ride without body protectors? Head injuries are about 5 times more likely than back injuries, and a good body protector is more expensive than a helmet - so MOST folks weigh the risk and choose to skip the body protector.

That is weighing the risk, and since western riders aren't jumping fences and have a deeper saddle than many English saddles, their risk overall is lower.

I went out the other day with an English saddle to ride my gelding, but he was jumpy and nervous, so I switched saddles to an Australian. And wore a helmet. It isn't about how tough I am, and my bifocals pretty much rule out my being cool, and my wife of 24 years has ruled out my picking up hot chicks even if I could :shock: ...so it is all about my perceived risk and getting it low enough for me to be willing to ride.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I wear one because I made a deal with my husband. one, my horse is green and I am green. Two, Where I live is VERY rocky! You never know where those rocks are hiding under the tall grass. Three, he loves me and doesn't want to have to raise three boys by himself. So I wear my helmet, but like MM I would rather not...


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

> It isn't a double standard. It is a different risk. Someone jumping while wearing a helmet and protective vest has a greater chance of head injury than a western rider using neither.


I understand what you're saying. However, in my opinion, the worst usually happens when you think it won't. 

Less risk doesn't mean no risk. The calmest horse doing flat work may still do something that will cause the rider to take a tumble. They are still animals after all. I'm sure there are hundreds of stories of calm horses spooking at something or tossing a buck out of the blue when the rider didn't think that would ever happen.

This discussion reminds me of the helmet laws for riding a motorcycle. In SC it's not required and people rarely wear one. I call them organ donors. 

The law has given them free reign to ride around without any head protection and due to ego the majority will take advantage of the opportunity to put themselves at risk more than needed. 

I think the same rings true for a lot of riders. It may not be an ego thing for you, but I think it is for a lot of people. They won't admit it of course, but given the chance they'd rather look nice riding then give themselves an extra layer of protection. Just like the bike riders would rather look cool than protect their heads. People actually come to SC from other states to ride because of the no helmet law. Which I think is crazy. To go out of your way to take a bigger risk, but I never claimed that people makes sense. 

As I stated before if someone is ok with paying the price of not wearing a helmet while riding, then go for it. So long as it's a conscious choice. I won't pretend to agree with the reasoning, but again, it's not my body or my choice.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I choose to ride without a helmet. It is my choice. I have almost always ridden without a helmet unless they are mandatory. 

I don't rationalize my decision in any way. You wont hear the 'But its uncomfortable' or the 'but they are so ugly' from me. I just don't like them. *shrug*


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a helmet for Christmas from my parents (and I'm 34, lol!) because I got my first-ever colt and I felt like ponying him out increased my risk of a "crash" greatly. So I rode with it the rest of the winter.

But you know what's really cool? I discovered that now that the weather is getting hotter, my helmet is actually COOLER than my Aussie style cowboy hat. Who knew? I wore the hat one day when riding my gentle horse and was like wow, my head is sweating! The helmet actually gives me better ventilation! So now I wear it EVERY time I ride. It's cooler than my hat and it protects my head if I should have a freak accident. What's not to love? :lol:

The only thing I would change is to have a nice, wide, brim all the way around. But I have discovered that Olay contains sunscreen (I hate the normal, greasy sunscreens) so I put some Olay on my face and neck and I am good to go. 

But I am really impressed that my helmet (Troxel duratec) keeps my head cooler than my hat!

I trail ride western and I don't care how I look. My best friend rides in a baseball cap. I might as well ride in a helmet. And I think my helmet is rather attractive as far as helmets go.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I always wear a helmet. All of my lessons from childhood were helmet-required and it's just what I've always done - not to mention it's far safer. 
I do not, however, wear a helmet while I am off the horses' back... I just read an article in Horse Illustrated that suggested we should wear helmets even for grooming and handling. I think that's a little far fetched.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

coffeeaddict said:


> I understand what you're saying. However, in my opinion, the worst usually happens when you think it won't.
> 
> Less risk doesn't mean no risk. The calmest horse doing flat work may still do something that will cause the rider to take a tumble. They are still animals after all. I'm sure there are hundreds of stories of calm horses spooking at something or tossing a buck out of the blue when the rider didn't think that would ever happen.
> 
> ...


Well said. And, just for the record, my family calls motorcycles "donorcycles" :wink:

I personally don't wear a helmet unless I'm forced to. If I'm riding in a lesson on another barn's property, or else riding on property where I'm required to have one, of course I do, but around home, I won't. I trail ride on steep, rocky terrain, canter, gallop, pop over small jumps from time to time, and of course will ride bareback at all gaits. 

Growing up, helmet wearers were the vast minority. I almost never saw people ride with helmets until I started taking lessons and got into the more mainstream horse world. I guess you would assume I don't wear a helmet because that's what everyone else does, but I don't think that's it. I don't wear a helmet because that's what I'm used to. It's what I've always seen, how things have been done since before I started taking lessons in an arena. The best I can describe it is the way I've heard someone else describe it: "It would be like going to another country where they drive on the other side of the road. Yes, I could learn to drive on the other side and I would eventually get used to it, but it would feel wrong." Just like everyone else says they wear a helmet because that's what they've always done, I am the opposite and I don't wear a helmet because that's what _I've_ always done.

My helmet always made my head sweat as well-I usually ride in a baseball cap as it gives me more protection from the sun. And honestly, I'll admit it, I like the way a hat looks more than a helmet. Just because I'm that vain. I know you'll all say: "Well, how do you think you'll look when you're a paraplegic?" and to that I say: I don't care. It is my head, my life, and I can do as many stupid things as I want. It's between myself and my family whether or not I wear a brain bucket, and a bunch of random strangers calling me stupid over the internet is not going to make me change my mind.

I don't think less of anyone for wearing a helmet, and I certainly will not encourage anyone NOT to wear a helmet, but the fact that I choose not to wear one is not anyone else's business but my own.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder, if someone was able to create a helmet that looked exactly like a baseball cap or exactly like a cowboy hat, if more people would wear them and helmet usage would go up. I'm betting the answer would be yes. 

Create something pretty and they will come. Not that I expect that will happen any time soon.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

coffeeaddict said:


> I wonder, if someone was able to create a helmet that looked exactly like a baseball cap or exactly like a cowboy hat, if more people would wear them and helmet usage would go up. I'm betting the answer would be yes.
> 
> Create something pretty and they will come. Not that I expect that will happen any time soon.


I agree with you. However, I don't see how they could do it.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

They do have a cowboy hat helmet! 
Troxel Western Hat Helmet
I'm not sure if it's available anymore, but just showing that it is possible!

I personally always wear a helmet just because I just feel safer. When I feel safe, I ride better!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I wear helmets whenever I ride, it has never even crossed my mind to not wear one. Everyone at my barn does, its unheard of not to.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Drafteventer, I had no idea that had already been made! I have no clue why western people don't just wear that if they're adverse to helmets. It looks like a great option.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

kathryn said:


> I wear helmets whenever I ride, it has never even crossed my mind to not wear one. Everyone at my barn does, its unheard of not to.


I am the complete opposite. Its unheard of TO wear a helmet here... No one around me wears one... :\


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Around here it's completely unheard of to go without a helmet. I had to go without once, because I didn't have the key to where my hat was stored, and it felt so weird after wearing one for every other single time I ride. I felt really vulnerable without it. I guess it depends on personal feelings, and again, whether people around you wear them or make you wear them.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Hello...

I'm new here, but I just wanted to respond:

I think in this day and age, it is easy to forget that riding helmets were invented by _riders_ tired of watching fellow horseman suffer serious injuries and death. Every design, every improvement in safety equipment is the direct result of someone's tragedy. Every serious injury has been studied in order to try and prevent a re-occurrence in the future.

Modern riding helmets are available in airy and lightweight styles (yes, even in Georgia heat!)...

but most importantly -they are available in a design that (hopefully) prevents you from suffering the fate of many unfortunate riders gone before you.

I say - learn from the mistakes of those gone before... 

Be safe!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For the comparison to motorcycle helmets, I wear a helmet when I ride a bike, but I would chose not to on a horse. I am not going at 80mph on a horse, and I am not likely to hit a car. 
In states that do not have a helmet law for motorcycles, the insurance rates are often less, as you are more likely to die (cheaper) than be left alive with horrific injuries (more expensive). 

I am an English rider, who jumps however I think it is far more dangerous to break a horse than it is to jump.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeeaddict said:


> Drafteventer, I had no idea that had already been made! I have no clue why western people don't just wear that if they're adverse to helmets. It looks like a great option.


It may just be a style thing. Perhaps they think they're "weak" if they wear a helmet. Where they live.
I mean the original cowboys never wore helmets, so tradition?
I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to protect your brain


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

I always ride with a helmet. I wouldn't have it any other way. To me, it's like wearing my seat belt.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^ agreed!!


----------



## marybonus (Apr 27, 2011)

Needless to say there is NO WAY my daughter is EVER getting on a horse without a helmet, at least until she's 40!!!! =) Call me overprotective!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Honestly, even though I know I should, I seldom ride with my helmet with my steady TWH mare, if we are just doing what we always do. I do wear my helmet when we're with other horses or off-property or doing something new. And I always use my helmet with my young gelding, sometimes even for ground work if he's fractious. 

Besides all of the good reasons others have listed for wearing helmets, I'll add another - I don't want my husband to have to take care of me for the rest of my life just because I've made a selfish choice and ended up in a wheelchair or disabled.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

drafteventer said:


> ...I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to protect your brain


Are you aware that some want folks to wear helmets while on the ground around horses? Do you do that? After all, why take a chance on your head?

In a study taken at eventing, they found "It comes as no surprise the jumping phases accounted for 86% of the injuries. Dressage accounted for only 1% and the stable area and other accounted for 12%, again indicating the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries."

American Medical Equestrian Associaton

Notice "the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries" and the rarity of injuries while riding dressage. Notice how closely jumping is associated with increased risk - so why does anyone jump with horses?

In fact, if your goal is protecting your brain, then there is a lot to be said for banning the recreational riding of horses. How many riders are riding because they NEED to ride. Anyone else, helmet or not, is taking a significant risk of injuring their noggin...so why do you needlessly risk your life?

The answer is that for many of us, the enjoyment outweighs the risk. And that is why you will often find western riders - in deep, secure saddles with no intention of jumping - riding without a helmet. Many decide for themselves the risk is worth the reward.

The reward may be, as you suggested, a connection with another time, when people faced far greater dangers riding in southern Arizona than falling from their horse. It may be identifying with a way of life, or it may just be feeling awkward being the only rider with a helmet - where I live, I've seen one rider wearing a helmet on the trails in 5 years. One. Except for me.

Or maybe it is comfort. I normally ride with a helmet, but it is (IMHO) more comfortable riding without. A cowboy hat blocks out more of the sun from all angles and improves my peripheral vision.

And since much of western riding is safer than much of english riding, my risk of head injury may be lower - certainly lower than those kids I see who are learning how to jump.










(Internet photo)

My risk is lower...


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

drafteventer said:


> They do have a cowboy hat helmet!
> Troxel Western Hat Helmet
> I'm not sure if it's available anymore, but just showing that it is possible!
> 
> I personally always wear a helmet just because I just feel safer. When I feel safe, I ride better!


You ever seen one of them things in person? They look like clown hats. lol. They are HUGE.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

coffeeaddict said:


> I wonder, if someone was able to create a helmet that looked exactly like a baseball cap or exactly like a cowboy hat, if more people would wear them and helmet usage would go up. I'm betting the answer would be yes.


Actually Troxel came up with cowboy hat looking helmet and it wasn't popular. I wonder if they still make it, but I think they don't.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Ya, those Western hats do look goofy with the helmets in them in real life xD


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> In a study taken at eventing, they found "It comes as no surprise the jumping phases accounted for 86% of the injuries. Dressage accounted for only 1% and the stable area and other accounted for 12%, again indicating the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries."
> 
> The answer is that for many of us, the enjoyment outweighs the risk. -* riding without a helmet. And that is why you will often find western riders - in deep, secure saddles with no intention of jumping*. Many decide for themselves the risk is worth the reward.
> 
> ...


But I ride Western and jump in Western AND I wear a helmet so Western cant be that much safer for me right? I mean jumping in Western... their was no statistics up their ^ (Please I am not being ride, just wanting to know)


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My first earliest memories of riding a pony when I was 9 years old by and on my own I never wore or was told to wear a helmet. That was some 50 or so years ago, but I never jumped, just trail/hacked out. However, I did take lessons and learned to pilot my own motorcycle after meeting and marrying my motorcyclist husband 25 years ago. Never would I ride 2-up with my husband or on my own motorcycle without a helmet.

When we moved to our country home and got horses I never let any of our young family members from our grandaughter to great-grandnephew ride without helmets. Whether they fit or not...










Both of those kids are healthy and still a bit immature, but still alive after the severe weather we've had.

My Granddaughter is now the mother of my first Greatgrand son.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> But I ride Western and jump in Western AND I wear a helmet so Western cant be that much safer for me right? I mean jumping in Western... their was no statistics up their ^ (Please I am not being ride, just wanting to know)


I haven't seen any statistics or studies for someone jumping while using a western saddle.

A couple of studies have speculated that the forward riding position used when jumping English is partially responsible for the increase in head injuries - it sets you up for falling head first instead of sideways or towards the rear. However, what I've seen was speculation.

I've got a book on the American military seat, and it has pictures from the early 1900s when jumping was still taught using a deep, upright seat. My suspicion is that someone falling using that style of jumping would also have a lower chance of head injury, but since no one uses it anymore, there would be no way to prove it.

I'm curious - when you jump using a western saddle, how do you ride?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

bsms said:


> And since much of western riding is safer than much of english riding, my risk of head injury may be lower - certainly lower than those kids I see who are learning how to jump.


 
I'd hardly think running a horse full speed to a barrel, nearly stopping, and then repeating that two more times is "safe". Just because there is more saddle does not mean it is safer. I've seen plenty of head injuries at barrel races.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Personally I ride 90% of the time with my helmet on and I don't care what other people think. I have a green horse and you never know what can happen. I have to admit when we go up country to our property I do get odd looks from all the cowboys, especially when they see my Aussie saddle they are like wth????? That saddle has helped me through quite a few bucks from Hunter lol


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> I'd hardly think running a horse full speed to a barrel, nearly stopping, and then repeating that two more times is "safe". Just because there is more saddle does not mean it is safer. I've seen plenty of head injuries at barrel races.


Compared to jumping, there is no comparison. The risk when ones starts jumping goes up enormously.

And yes, a western saddle is safer than an English saddle. It was designed that way, as were Australian saddles. I ride all 3, and a western saddle is deeper and surrounds you more than an English jump or AP saddle. If/when things start to go wrong, you have a better chance of hanging on/staying in with a western saddle.

And I agree with the speculation that a forward seat is more likely to dump you head first than a western seat. You can fall from either, but falls that don't involve jumping & a jump seat mostly result in lower back injuries. There has to be a reason for that...


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

bsms said:


> Are you aware that some want folks to wear helmets while on the ground around horses? Do you do that? After all, why take a chance on your head?
> 
> In a study taken at eventing, they found "It comes as no surprise the jumping phases accounted for 86% of the injuries. Dressage accounted for only 1% and the stable area and other accounted for 12%, again indicating the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries."
> 
> ...


I did not mean that in an offensive way, I apologize if it seemed that way. 
Riding/jumping is something I truly enjoy and don't want to give up at any point soon. Since I won't give up jumping I wear a helmet to protect my head from the risks taken when jumping/riding. I actually WOULD wear a helmet on the ground if I were working with a horse that I thought had potential to do something dangerous to my head. I know it seems weird but I feel safer when I do. 

Horseback riding will never be banned, and people will never stop riding, so why not protect your head if as much as you can when doing it? It's undoubtedly the most important organ. I would be terrified to be riding without my helmet, no matter how comfortable my head is in a cowboy hat/baseball hat, or how much sun is blocked from my vision. In my opinion I'm more comfortable in a helmet because it is safer than any other hat.
To me, wearing a helmet is like wearing a seat belt. I have to do it every time I get on. I wear my seatbelt everytime I get in the car, even though I'm 16 and am legally allowed to not wear a seatbelt in the backseat (at least in NY).

I don't want to duke it out with people over this, because honestly its your own opinion, and it's very difficult to change opinions. 

I'm glad you wear your helmet when jumping, bsms.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> I'm curious - when you jump using a western saddle, how do you ride?


First off, I rescued my horse as a green broke gelding a few months ago. With his only discipline being trail riding (If you consider that a discipline) So I thought it wouldnt hurt him to learn how to jump. I myself have taught him to jump and to my joy, he seems to do really good at jumping and he seems to enjoy it. When I ride him over jumps with my Western saddle we dont go into a two point and we don't lean back like most Western jumpers do. I go with the flow or so to speak, I do whatever seems right at the moment. I go into whatever position suits us best, suits are rank in jumping the height of the jump and just everything... No one will take a picture of me jumping or else I would post one, but when we jump it ends up something like I am going to the jump and I kinda go into a post, as he is going over the jump I will lean forward a little bit (It doesnt look like a two point) And just go over it... I never smash his back when I land and my saddle is light, very light. So its kinda hard to explain how we jump... we just jump xD MAYBE something like this... But not really... We have our own way of jumping


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

We stay maybe a little more upright instead of going into a small two point like the video. cant really explain it...


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't wear a helmet but I have been looking at some just to be safe. I ride western and in all western shows no one wears a helmet so it's just a habit. I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing one. In fact I think it is very wise to wear a helmet. You never know where your head could possibly land. I'm pretty ignorant for not wearing one.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

And for those who say english can be more dangerous than western, I must disagree. Barrel racing and reining can both be very very dangerous. As well as cutting and roping. They are all very fast paced and looking for a terrible accident. That's why I don't know why western riders don't wear helmets. IMO They are in more trouble than a lot of english riders. I guess tradition.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Well, it's not the sport nor the fall that injures the rider - 

it's the LANDING!

(or rather, the CRASH - landing...which as we all know, can happen at any time to even the best of us. Bad things happen to good riders and good horses - you just never know...)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Both sides may want to read this

CHESTER | Chester girl killed in rodeo accident 'loved horses' | The Herald - Rock Hill, SC

Accidents just happen, yes the risk factors are different, but they just happen. 

I don't want to wrap everyone in cotton wool and stop them doing dangerous things, but there is a world of difference in falling off and breaking an arm or a leg, and breaking your head.

There is also IMO a world of difference between an adult taking risks, when knowing and understanding the dangers involved, and letting our children take risks with their brains.

As a parent I felt it was my job to try to get them to adult status in reasonably good shape, my boys got there scarred, with at least one broken bone each, having been allowed to do all sorts of things, but they wore the protection that each activity required, just to improve the odds of them making it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

touchofsleep said:


> And for those who say english can be more dangerous than western, I must disagree. Barrel racing and reining can both be very very dangerous. As well as cutting and roping. They are all very fast paced and looking for a terrible accident. That's why I don't know why western riders don't wear helmets. IMO They are in more trouble than a lot of english riders. I guess tradition.


The statistics say you are wrong. Dressage riders and western riders are far less likely to have a severe head injury than someone jumping. Depending on the study, that figure is anywhere from 10 to 80 times less likely. A few studies have listed riding English as much riskier, but that doesn't help if one doesn't break out riding English (Dressage) from riding English (jumping). However, an English saddle DOES have less to prevent you from tumbling forward and rotating onto your head, versus sliding out of the saddle sideways (shoulder) or to the rear (back injuries).

If rodeos had head injuries at the same level eventing does, I'm sure they would adopt similar rules.

Yes, someone running barrels CAN be injured severely...but the risk (likelyhood of injury) is far less. People willingly take measures to reduce their chance of injury IF they believe their risk of injury makes it worthwhile. I suspect many parents of kids learning jumping would end those lessons if they knew how much the risk goes up.

My point is not that everyone should stop wearing helmets. I just want people to understand that the STYLE of riding has much more impact on your risk of head injury, and then decide for themselves what is the right way of handling their risk.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

personally, i wear my helmet. as a person who nearly died doing a turn on the forhand [horse reared up and flipped over -yes i had a helmet on], i know accidents can happen at anytime and i like my brains ! if you are fine leaving your family with a vegetable instead of a person, by all means go with out a helmet. i also do eventing, so a helmet is a must.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I almost always wear my helmet (with the exception of some trail rides on vacation <see avatar>). On the rare occasion that I do not wear a helmet, I do it knowing quite well that I could end up injured. Honestly, I feel more comfortable with a helmet on and I do not see it as a reflection of one's riding ability.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Always wear a helmut. Always have and always will. 

Had a nephew with a severe head injury. After knowing him, I think I will continue to protect what few brains I have.


----------



## missmellow (May 4, 2011)

Do I wear a helmet? heck no, I can't stand the things. They make me feel clostrophobic. 
That being said, if I began spending a lot of time trail riding on my own (I always go out with a partner) or if I decided to take up jumping, I would go get myself a helmet. 
If I had a kid, I would make him wear a helmet as well.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

missmellow said:


> Do I wear a helmet? heck no, I can't stand the things. They make me feel clostrophobic.
> That being said, if I began spending a lot of time trail riding on my own (I always go out with a partner) or if I decided to take up jumping, I would go get myself a helmet.
> If I had a kid, I would make him wear a helmet as well.


Just as everyone else was saying on here, you brain your life... If you want to become a vegetable more power to you! ;D To tell the truth, if I had a choice I WOULDNT wear a helmet. They too make me feel all caged up and like... Oh I dont know I just dont like them. I like the feel of running free, with my whole body free... Not my head in the helmet but oh, whatever. I have a horse so If I cant ride without a helmet then I WILL ride with one... But it seems as if about 95% of the people on here wear helmets! I wasnt expecting that much people...


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I live in england...ride english... and jump. 
I dont wear a helmet very often. And my mare is green broke to you but I trust her. I know full well accidents happen and im stupid to be wearing one but im sure the law in england states above the age of 14 you dont have to wear a helmet at all unless your yard states you have too. My yard doesnt.. Therefore I wear one on the road and when jumping but rarely ever schooling or bareback.

After reading all of this I have decided I will always wear a helmet so that should please some people


----------



## luckydog (May 18, 2011)

I always wear my helmet... except 3 days ago. Just so happens my horse slipped going into a turn and fell. I fell too and ended up with a concussion. Learned my lesson and I won't ride without a helmet again. That goes for all disciplines... flat, jumps, western, bareback, trails, i will wear it for everything.

If you're an adult and you don't want to wear it then free choice; chidren should definitely wear one as they have a greater risk of accidents (less control of the horse, less maturity, etc). 

The other thing is that you're not only wearing a helmet for yourself. If you fall off and get a brain injury, who will take care of your kids, horses, etc? It's just not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I wear a helmet only when I am jumping, when I am working on the flat or out on the trails I very rarely do. This is just a personal preference for me as I feel very safe with my horses out on the trails and in my western saddle.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im not responding to any one person here and now, but i HATE when people say 'its my head, i can do what i want.' that is very selfish and immature IMHO. its not just your head, think of your family and loved ones that are going to have to watch you be a vegetable for the rest of your lfie, or not even have you in their life any more. that to me is really sad.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I never had to wear a helmet in any stable, nobody ever forced or asked me to, but I always did because I see no reason for not wearing one.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> im not responding to any one person here and now, but i HATE when people say 'its my head, i can do what i want.' that is very selfish and immature IMHO. its not just your head, think of your family and loved ones that are going to have to watch you be a vegetable for the rest of your lfie, or not even have you in their life any more. that to me is really sad.


 
It's not selfish. We risk our lives getting in a car everyday and driving. Does that make us all selfish? What about eating unhealthy foods that can clog arteries. Is that selfish too?

Even if something did happen, they'd move on eventually. I do plenty of things that are way more dangerous that not wearing a helmet on my horse. I guess I am just an immature and selfish little twit. Oh, and I guess since I am joining the Air Force and putting my life at risk that makes me immature and selfish too.

If people realize the risks of not wearing a helmet and chose to not wear one, that is their business. I don't see how calling people immature and selfish is going to convince them to put one on. It does nothing to me but make me wanna rebel a little more.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> It's not selfish. We risk our lives getting in a car everyday and driving. Does that make us all selfish? What about eating unhealthy foods that can clog arteries. Is that selfish too?
> 
> Even if something did happen, they'd move on eventually. I do plenty of things that are way more dangerous that not wearing a helmet on my horse. I guess I am just an immature and selfish little twit. Oh, and I guess since I am joining the Air Force and putting my life at risk that makes me immature and selfish too.
> 
> If people realize the risks of not wearing a helmet and chose to not wear one, that is their business. I don't see how calling people immature and selfish is going to convince them to put one on. It does nothing to me but make me wanna rebel a little more.


Do you wear your seatbelt when you drive? WHY???? Because it can help save your life if in an accident. Same with a helmet.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hunter65 said:


> Do you wear your seatbelt when you drive? WHY???? Because it can help save your life if in an accident. Same with a helmet.


Of course I do. Not by choice, but because my car beeps like a freaking maniac if I don't. 

I always say, helmets are not a God-sent. Who is to say, even with a plastic bubble on your head, that you won't fall off and break your neck which can instantly kill you? We already take a huge risk of being around horses. To the person that called us non-helmet wearers selfish, we might all be a little selfish for being around horses in the first place. Freak accidents happen all of the time in the horse world, even with helmets on, yet we all still do it. 

I'll probably never be convinced to wear one, except on my once a week lesson with my instructor because I am under eighteen.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im not saying you HAVE to wear a helmet, just stating my opinion. i know my family would be crushed if i was a vegetable, i nearly was, so i will take a simple measure to help prevent that from happening.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Who is to say, even with a plastic bubble on your head, that you won't fall off and break your neck which can instantly kill you?
> ​


I respect your opinion of not wanting to wear one. However, we are at risk with horses, like you said, but why not diminish the risk, even by a little by wearing a helmet? Just in case you happen to fall on your brain or get kicked there? Yes you might snap you neck in too instead and die anyways, but if you do fall on your head, at least you have a better chance of getting a concussion then mushed brains. :lol:

Not judging by any means, just saying what I think.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I respect your opinion of not wanting to wear one. However, we are at risk with horses, like you said, but why not diminish the risk, even by a little by wearing a helmet? Just in case you happen to fall on your brain or get kicked there? Yes you might snap you neck in too instead and die anyways, but if you do fall on your head, at least you have a better chance of getting a concussion then mushed brains. :lol:
> 
> Not judging by any means, just saying what I think.


 
I don't for many reasons. It's uncomfortable, not the norm around here, I simply don't want to, etc.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I don't believe for one minute that the English vs. Western, dressage vs. eventing thing makes an important difference. I got the only concussion I have ever while schooling on a flat. I was wearing a helmet and that made all the difference between a simple concussion that knocked me out of riding for 2 weeks, and a brain bleed that would have knocked me out for much longer.

Courtney King-Dye, an Olympian, got a skull fracture while schooling on a flat when her horse slipped. She wasn't wearing a helmet. She's been knocked out of riding for well over a year at this point, and there's some question of whether she will ever be able to compete again.

Yes, you are at greater risk if you jump. But you are not at small risk schooling on the flats. Helmets today are light and ventilated. I HATE wearing hats, and from time to time will ride my bike without one. But I do not get on a horse with a naked head, not even if I'm just planning to walk him across the field. Not even if I'm doing a slow trail ride in a Western saddle.

The probability of injury is small, but the consequences to finding yourself in that 1% can be devastating. And it is such a small thing...really, no different than wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

serafina said:


> I don't believe for one minute that the English vs. Western, dressage vs. eventing thing makes an important difference...


You can believe anything you want, but every study I've been able to find says you are wrong.

For those saying any reduction of risk makes it worthwhile - do you drive an armored car to work? An SUV? Do you wear a helmet in the car, just in case? Do you wear a helmet while cleaning the corral or stall?

Well, I drive a Miata because it is fun to do. Not as safe, but safety in life isn't everything. I've even ridden motorcycles, which is safer than riding horses but more dangerous than driving a car. If any risk reduction makes it worthwhile, sell your horse. Sell your motorcycle. Sell your small car. 

People ALWAYS compare their perceived risk to their expected reward, apply their personal level of risk acceptance, and behave accordingly.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

> For those saying any reduction of risk makes it worthwhile - do you drive an armored car to work? An SUV? Do you wear a helmet in the car, just in case? Do you wear a helmet while cleaning the corral or stall?


Buying an armored car is much more expensive and not a financial option for the majority of people. I think you know that.

Buying a helmet and wearing it is much more affordable and much easier to do. 

I takes two seconds to pop on a helmet. The effort required to give yourself an extra layer of protection is so minimal, why not do it? 

I'm not sure I understand why you're so against helmets in the first place, especially when it comes to requiring children to wear one. I just don't get the resistance.


----------



## Sillyfilly (Jun 3, 2011)

i've always worn a helmet  

and yes it is uncomfortable, makes me look like a freak, makes me sweat buckets and makes my head itch, but I think I'd rather have that than a broken skull!!


----------



## sporthorsegirl (Jun 3, 2011)

I wear a helmet because I don't want to die or even worse, never be able to ride again and have to live with it. But that's just me.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Riding is a dangerous and risky sport... there are a few post on here talking about probabilities and percentage of chance there is of falling off... WTF?? Its nothing to do with that... or experience... or age! Horses are animals and are unpredictable! 

I just want to tell of three TRUE stories that have happened to some friends of mine over the past 2 years:

Hannah went for a hack on her 5 year old he was good as gold but once back at the yard he spooked and reared! She fell off backwards (her hat was scuffed) he fell on top of her and broke her right leg and snapped her left ankle! I was there it was HORRIFYING! 10 months later she is now starting to ride again...

Bronia had her weekly riding lesson on a 'school mistress' IN an arena... The pony spooked and bucked she fell of the side smashing her face on the wall and knocked out her 2 front teeth...

Helen was hacking on her pony who she has owned for years! She cant remember what happened! But anyway she woke up in hospital with serious neck injuries and bruised ribs! that was years ago but still suffers with neck pain!

My point is.... If these girls hadn't have had their hats on they would more than likely be DEAD!! Broken bones are bad enough but at least they are still here!... 

I admit i dont always wear a body protector and in all honesty thats just me being ignorant! But i would NEVER ride without a hat! Ever! And people that do ride without one its your choice, ride at your own risk, but its pure ignorance!!

Read this: 
Teenage girl killed in horse riding accident in front of her mother - Telegraph


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

bsms said:


> People ALWAYS compare their perceived risk to their expected reward, apply their personal level of risk acceptance, and behave accordingly.


You tuned out my salient points. First, I didn't say it wasn't larger, I said it wasn't more *important*. And to clarify, I pointed out that even though the risk is *small*, which it is, the *cost* of failure is extremely high. If you're unclear on the concept of low-probability, high-cost failures, you might want to check out The Black Swan. I also pointed out that the cost of avoiding the failure is very low, and that it does not make sense - from the standpoint of rational decision-making (and this term has a very specific meaning) - not to engage in the risk reduction.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

shelleyb said:


> Riding is a dangerous and risky sport... there are a few post on here talking about probabilities and percentage of chance there is of falling off... WTF?? Its nothing to do with that... or experience... or age! Horses are animals and are unpredictable!


I think this is also an extremely important point. If an Olympic-level equestrian can get a skull fracture from schooling on the flats because the horse slipped (and the rider was going bare-headed), it can happen to any rider, on any mount. Being an expert does not make this risk go away.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Helmets are a very good idea ( I insists everyone under 18 that rides in my barn wear one),however I belive if I was meant to die or whatever on horseback a helemt wont stop it,so I only wear one when I jump,am training a greenie,or riding a new one.I dont like when people push there opinions on other people( unless that person is a CHILD). To each his/her own.


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

DWStables said:


> Helmets are a very good idea ( I insists everyone under 18 that rides in my barn wear one),however I belive if I was meant to die or whatever on horseback a helemt wont stop it,so I only wear one when I jump,am training a greenie,or riding a new one.I dont like when people push there opinions on other people( unless that person is a CHILD). To each his/her own.


Just curious - when do you not wear one and why?? and what do u mean by if your 'meant to die'? if u believe that fate will take its course then why do u wear one on other occasion? just wondering xx


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Thats a good question...I guess Im not trying to "push " the death thing (heh) so I wear one whenever I think I have a pretty good chance of falling ,getting thrown whatever. And I dont wear one when I feel "comfortable" .


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ idk that doesnt really make sense to me ! if you have a helmet and dont mind wearing it, why not just wear it ?? [not trying to force you, just trying to understand the logic....]

like i said in an earlier post, if i had not been wearing my helmet one day i would have certainly died [according to the 3 doctors who took care of me] i was doing a turn on the forhand in an arena on a broke pony, who reared and flipped over. you just never know with horses..


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Guess I am just an old, set in her ways lady (dont follow me I dont know where the heck Im going)Just voicing my opinion. I like feeling the wind in my "hairs"(lol) when I am riding,maybe I am one of those adrenaline junkies or something.I also train in MMA (lol) I dont wear a helmet for that either. All those hits to the head will make you slightly off( again dont follow me....)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

idk i would think hitting your head a lot would make you want to wear a helmet !!


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

lol ya know....By the way do all you guys wear lifejackets when swimming?????


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DWStables said:


> lol ya know....By the way do all you guys wear lifejackets when swimming?????


When you are on kayak or do the tubing you MUST wear one. So yes, when I go do it for fun I wear one. Is it something to be ashamed of? :wink:


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

No...you should never be ashamed of anything you do to take care of yourself! I said swimming...just regular swimming.I bet the answer is no because you already know how to swim even though there is a real danger everytime you swim that youll drown.So everyone should wear a vest while swimming,right?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> When you are on kayak or do the tubing you MUST wear one. So yes, when I go do it for fun I wear one. Is it something to be ashamed of? :wink:


What communist state do you live in?!?!?! :shock::shock::shock:

Life vests for tubing?

I'd move...ASAP!

It is simply foolishness to say it is OK for kids to learn jumping, but everyone needs to wear a helmet no matter how they ride. One is very high risk, the other can be very low risk - additional, but still low compared to jumping.

Yet folks here holler that jumping is critical to riding horses, but doing something far less dangerous is 'insane'.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when i go tubing, yes. when i swim, i go to a pool and there are life guards there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DWStables said:


> So everyone should wear a vest while swimming,right?


I actually don't swim (although know how). But swimming IS different because those public places always have a guard watching the crowd. The drowning is step-by-step kinda process which takes quite a bit of time (if you see what I mean), so there is a time to rescue you without any consequences after. So I don't see how that one is comparable to falling of the horse (which is matter of secs). 

BTW, I've seen motorcyclists other day riding not just in helmets but with vests on (like those jumpers wear).


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Ive seen motorcyclists not wearing a helmet at all. When your an adult its your choice,unless its the law or a rule where you are riding.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ ya and ive seen them die as well. 

bsms, at the place where i go tubing, you have to have a life jacket [either bring one or get one from them] when you rent a tube.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DWStables said:


> Ive seen motorcyclists not wearing a helmet at all. When your an adult its your choice,unless its the law or a rule where you are riding.


In some states its allowed not to have one on. Not in MD though. 

I don't care when adults wear or don't wear the helmet - in the end it's their problem, not mine. However I think it should be a must for the kids (in particularly because they are still undeveloped and in many cases the bones are not as strong yet). And I really don't like when people are actually discouraged to wear one (by making fun of them, which often a reason why people don't want to use one).


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont think I ever made fun of anyone....If so please point it out as sometimes things can be misenterpurted when your just reading them and can "hear" how I am saying it.Again ALL kids should wear helmets!!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DWStables said:


> I dont think I ever made fun of anyone...


Oh, no, I didn't mean you at all. Or anyone in this thread.  That was just a general comment as I did come across it number of times in real life, and its something which really annoys me (so I usually cut it off pretty rough when someone makes fun of me on wearing protection). Actually I'd be similar annoyed if I wouldn't wear one and some stranger out of blue would come to me and said how dumb I am not wearing one.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

DWStables said:


> No...you should never be ashamed of anything you do to take care of yourself! I said swimming...just regular swimming.I bet the answer is no because you already know how to swim even though there is a real danger everytime you swim that youll drown.So everyone should wear a vest while swimming,right?


You have a great point their "DWstables" ^... "Kitten_Val" Said its a step by step process of drowning and yes I am going to agree as it is BUT (I have always been told "But" cancels out everything you said before xD) Anyway, So is being injured by a horse. When my horse spooks the steps are similar to this: First he is walking peacfully. Then his head goes up his eyes go wild. Then he bolts. Then He bucks. Then I hit the ground...  See, step by step...? Lol.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

I am required to wear a helmet firstly by my mom and secondly my horse club. I'm not yet 18 so I have to wear a helmet whenever I do stuff in my club and my mom would kill me if I didn't wear one while not doing club related activities. 

Personally though when I am "allowed" to not wear a helmet I probably still will. I have heard some pretty nasty stories of people being killed or seriously injured as a result of not wearing a helmet. I was also in a situation when I was younger where the horse I was riding tripped and fell (at a gallop) and I flew forward and my helmet struck a metal post. Thankfully I (and the horse) came out of the fall ok but the outcome could have been different if I wasn't wearing my helmet. 
To me it's just too much of a risk to not wear a helmet. Sure they make you look like you have an over-sized microchip brain but at least you will still _have_ an intact brain if you have a nasty fall. 

On top of that, when you tip your head down, helmets work well to deflect tree branches away from your face while on trail rides.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont like it when people make fun of people for any reason,so I hear you.Sorry I misunderstood you. : )


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I actually don't swim (although know how). But swimming IS different because those public places always have a guard watching the crowd. The drowning is step-by-step kinda process which takes quite a bit of time (if you see what I mean), so there is a time to rescue you without any consequences after. So I don't see how that one is comparable to falling of the horse (*which is matter of secs*).
> 
> BTW, I've seen motorcyclists other day riding not just in helmets but with vests on (like those jumpers wear).


Ahh, see your right their also, it does seem to take a matter of seconds for SOME horses to spook and throw the rider ACCEPT for my horse... He seems to go in slow motion when he is about to throw me... xD And most of the places where we swim here their is NO lifeguard so... just better hope you know how to swim. :lol: And dude, I have NEVER seen a motercyclist with a vest on, I rarely see them with helmets on over here!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

ArabianChic said:


> I am required to wear a helmet firstly by my mom and secondly my horse club. I'm not yet 18 so I have to wear a helmet whenever I do stuff in my club and my mom would kill me if I didn't wear one while not doing club related activities.
> 
> Personally though when I am "allowed" to not wear a helmet I probably still will. I have heard some pretty nasty stories of people being killed or seriously injured as a result of not wearing a helmet. I was also in a situation when I was younger where the horse I was riding tripped and fell (at a gallop) and I flew forward and my helmet struck a metal post. Thankfully I (and the horse) came out of the fall ok but the outcome could have been different if I wasn't wearing my helmet.
> To me it's just too much of a risk to not wear a helmet. Sure they make you look like you have an over-sized microchip brain but at least you will still _have_ an intact brain if you have a nasty fall.
> ...


Haha your right ^ And same here, when I am older than 18 and out of the house I probably still will wear a helmet mostly cause now whenever I get on a horse without a helmet I feel like I am accident prone :lol:


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

All very good points! Hey Ive seen horses that you should wear a helmet when grooming! LOL Ive also seen cases when the farrier should also where a helmet( Im being serious)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Everyone has different ideas about what is an acceptable risk. For example, I'd hazard a guess that many of the 'You're crazy if you ride without a helmet' club don't carry a gun with them at all times.

Of course, depending on where you live, the risk of murder or rape may be fairly small - but you can buy an OK gun for around $300. So why take a chance on being unarmed?

I know folks that won't leave home without a semi-automatic and at least 2 15-shot magazines. Me? I like to live dangerously. I only carry a gun about 3 times a week, when driving thru a very rough neighborhood at night. But even then, I only carry a 5 shot .357.

Of course, Arizona is one of the few places in the world where it is legal to carry concealed without a license (although I have one).

And of course, most people go thru life without ever carrying a gun. They believe they are safe enough without that extra precaution. And lots of folks ride horses their entire lives without a helmet. On my friend's ranch in Utah, no one wears a helmet. I guess they feel safe enough without that extra precaution. And his sons have logged more time on horseback in a summer, and in rough country, than I'm likely to have in 5 years or more.

Is it worth $60 for the extra protection? Is it worth $300 for a gun? You decide. I wear a helmet most of the time, and I carry a gun sometimes. I always wear seat belts, and have never worn a life vest when tubing or canoeing. As a kid, most cars didn't have seat belts, I don't think helmets existed, I knew where the guns were, and no one wore a life vest unless they didn't know how to swim.

Someone riding flats without a helmet is safer than someone jumping while wearing one, so why knock them? A kid riding western on the flats is safer than a kid learning to jump, so don't knock his parents as unfit or stupid.

Yes, there are low risk/high consequence events out there. Being murdered is one of them, yet many folks are happy living in places where legal self defense consists of smiling politely and begging profusely. If someone sends their kid to school in a place like Maryland or NYC or Chicago, I don't call them unfit parents. I might think it, but I wouldn't say it...


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

> It is simply foolishness to say it is OK for kids to learn jumping, but everyone needs to wear a helmet no matter how they ride. One is very high risk, the other can be very low risk - additional, but still low compared to jumping.


You will never be able to ban jumping. Never. Saying the no one should require helmets unless jumping is banned is a moot point. We all know it'll never happen.



> Someone riding flats without a helmet is safer than someone jumping while wearing one, so why knock them? A kid riding western on the flats is safer than a kid learning to jump, so don't knock his parents as unfit or stupid.


Perhaps the statistics say this is true, however there have been plenty of situations, even recently where a kid was injured or even killed riding western without a helmet. Even if the risk is low, that doesn't make it non existent. 

A helmet could have made a difference to that small percentage and if even one of those children could still be alive if they'd worn a helmet....doesn't that make it worth it?

​


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

coffeeaddict said:


> You will never be able to ban jumping. Never. Saying the no one should require helmets unless jumping is banned is a moot point. We all know it'll never happen...
> 
> ...A helmet could have made a difference to that small percentage and if even one of those children could still be alive if they'd worn a helmet....doesn't that make it worth it?


It would be easy to ban jumping. Pass a law - politicians are good at that. Make it illegal to allow anyone under 18 to jump, or allow them to use facilities for jumping, to train them or to compete in jumping. "and if even one of those children could still be alive...doesn't that make it worth it?"

Won't happen? Why not? I remember reading about a law being introduced in one of the states a few months ago to require booster seats for anyone under 5 feet tall. I doubt it passed...for now. Helmets are required for minors riding bicycles in Arizona. The street I live on rarely has any traffic, is wide with excellent visibility - but my daughter legally must wear a helmet to ride a bicycle. 

And here in conservative Arizona, it is illegal to leave your dog in the car. Ever. If you pop into a McDonald's to grab a bite and use the restroom, you had better have someone along staying in the car with your dog. It doesn't matter if it is 45 deg out, and cloudy. You can be reported. My wife was, but the cop didn't give her a ticket. 45 deg, cloudy, windows cracked, in McD's for 5 minutes...and someone called the cops.

Heck, San Francisco is looking at banning circumcision! I don't know if they will giving devout Jews a pass or not.

You could also ban recreational riding for those under 18. Riding horses has some danger for everyone - "and if even one of those children could still be alive...doesn't that make it worth it?"

Honestly, if folks knew how risky riding horses is, then I'd expect to see it. Fortunately, most people don't know. 

My point is NOT that riding without a helmet is a great idea. However, I find it very hypocritical (or ignorance) to support kids jumping, but call parents irresponsible if they allow their kids to ride without a helmet. 

On a recent thread about a girl killed at a rodeo (the horse fell on her, and her injuries included severe chest trauma), a poster lamented "The sorrow and guilt this family is going to endure is traumatizing."

Guilt? For allowing her to ride without a helmet, or for allowing her to ride at all? Are the families of kids who jump guilty as well?

If someone on this forum teaches kids jumping, should they feel guilty about giving instruction?

I think risk is a part of living. Decide what is an acceptable level of risk for you or your kids, and live accordingly. And while I now insist on my daughter using a helmet, she hasn't always done so...


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

And again I will say that putting on a helmet is such an easy thing to do, takes 2 seconds, that comparing it to banning jumping or banning recreational riding just doesn't make any sort of sense. 

It sounds to me like someone trying to justify their own decision not to require their child use one, and nothing more. 

If you believe so strongly that jumping should be banned then why not go out and get that started? You said it would be easy, right? You could just go have them pass a law, whisper in the right politician's ear and make them see it your way and you're golden. 

Be the change you want to see right?

I also think that a lot of people who are against helmets for kids being required would probably change their tune if their own child ever had a riding accident that resulted in a head injury.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bsms, I'm always wondering when I read your posts if you or someone close to you has had a bad accident while jumping? It seems strange that it comes up in every helmet wearing discussion. If this is the case, then I can really understand your evident dislike for the sport.

I wish I was coherent and well versed in language to be able to roll some thoughts I have up into one glorious argument FOR jumping, but alas I lack the skill, so please forgive me while I share I whole bunch of random but related thoughts on the subject.

* Banning jumping, first we would have to define a jump, could be harder than you think, a pole on the ground is just that, and good training for both young horse and rider, and is used by both English and western riders, but then this happens






What do we do prosecute for an illegal jump?

* Jumping is not an issue, usually, I would imagine, without statistics to back it up, that refusing is actually the biggest cause of kids falling off, maybe jumping is fine, but refusing should be banned.

* I grew up riding English and 99% of us wanted to jump, and to me it's a bit like sex education, if young people are going to indulge, at least give them the skills they need to stay safe. If you encounter a log on a trail that needs to be popped over what happens if a person doesn't know how to sit a jump?

* If we say a jump is when all the feet leave the ground, what about gaits that have an element of suspension?

* If the danger does increase by people falling further, because they are jumping and further from the ground, maybe we could legislate on my favorite hobby horse, lets make it a law that children should ride ponies. I hate and detest seeing little kiddies strapped onto 16hh horses, even if they are dead broke, it just doesn't seem right.

Last rambling ramble, I think a lot of the problems that we have in society these days is because we over protect our kids, they don't get to take risks, people are paranoid about them getting hurt. I'm old fashioned enough that I let my kids go out to play, I bandaged, wiped up blood, took them to get x-rays and stitches, and they have grown up to be healthy out going young men.

When they rode horses and bikes they had helmets, just because I said so, and while I was happy for them to risk broken bones, I was not happy to risk brain damage.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

For some reason I cant "Quote" messages right now. Any way. Bsms:It would be easy to ban jumping. Pass a law - politicians are good at that. Make it illegal to allow anyone under 18 to jump, or allow them to use facilities for jumping, to train them or to compete in jumping. "and if even one of those children could still be alive...doesn't that make it worth it?"

Okay. So, their is a law that no one is allowed to steal yeah? But, people still do it right? So a law might cut down some of the percentages but It wont stop it completely. AND, its a free country, if I want to jump its MY choice choice. Not any one elses. If a law like that was passed their would be some issues. And I have my own facilities. I dont need a barns facilities. How are they going to know if I still jump? Sorry, I promise I am not a rebel xD Also, like someone above me said ^ I mean whos to say I havent taught my horse how to jump invisible fences? I mean, If they would really consider passing that I would hurry and teach him to fly over nothing...! This idea is pretty crazy. Sorry...!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I generally don't have a problem with adults riding without a helmet. However, if anyone is going ride my horses they are going to wear a helmet. If they have a problem with that, they don't have to ride. I've always wore a helmet so I'm used to it. I've ridden ONCE without a helmet and I felt quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Same here ^ If you want to ride my horse then you HAVE to wear a helmet. No ifs ands buts or ors about it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> bsms, I'm always wondering when I read your posts if you or someone close to you has had a bad accident while jumping? It seems strange that it comes up in every helmet wearing discussion. If this is the case, then I can really understand your evident dislike for the sport...


I'm fine with jumping. I'm not fine with people who support jumping - and by children - to slam those who ride flats for not wearing a helmet. Words like stupid, selfish, irresponsible, guilty and unacceptable get tossed around a lot by folks who want to be free to take greater risks.

I saw a helmet thread a while back and I thought I'd do something unusual. So I spent a few hours searching for scientific studies on the hazards of riding. And every study I've found says the greatest risk involves jumping, and that the risk for jumping is much higher than the risk of just not wearing a helmet. I didn't expect that result. I wasn't looking for it. But it happened.

So now, when I see a thread hammering folks for not wearing a helmet, I point out the inconsistency. If you REALLY want to cut the risks of riding, cut jumping. Or accept that we do things we love while accepting the risks. I prefer door # 2, but I grew up before seatbelts, cell phones, helmets, shin guards, and worries about fluoride, microwaves and sunshine.

Now if you will excuse me, I'll slather on some sunscreen and go for a run in the desert. It is 93, but it is a dry heat...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I think some people on here just dont like the sport of jumping BUT hey, the girl who just died, the 12 year old, well what style was she riding, English or Western? Western. And was she jumping!? No. When was the last time YOU heard of an person riding English dying? It happens yes, but Western is just as dangerous as English. She dies riding WESTERN, not English. It was a freak accident. It was the most bomb proof horse and he decided to spook so, yeah. Horses, no matter what you say are unpredictable. They dont care whether you are riding English or Western, horses will be horses. I jump in Western as I have already stated so I have just as much likely of a chance as getting hurt as an English rider...?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> Now if you will excuse me, I'll slather on some sunscreen and go for a run in the desert. It is 93, but it is a dry heat...


Sigh... Its about 93 here to accept its HUMID!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

bsms said:


> Won't happen? Why not? I remember reading about a law being introduced in one of the states a few months ago to require booster seats for anyone under 5 feet tall. I doubt it passed...for now.


From the crazy law making state of Massachusetts, yes if you are under 4'9" and under 8 you have to have a booster seat.... If you are under 12 you have to have a helmet while riding a bike, or the cops have permission to take the bike away. We have helmet laws for motorcycles, and if you get pulled over and don't have a seat belt, you better have the $50 for the fine. Don't forget that children under 16 aren't allowed to ride ATVs even on their OWN property! And only 16-18 if they are directly supervised by an adult! :shock: This is the state I live in.

But no law for horses. We have a very 'untouchable' horse law that I love. Basically it says, horses are dangerous, behave accordingly or its your own **** fault. (my paraphrase). I personally wish it was this way for all the state laws we have...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Haha our state is pretty lenient with our laws... I mean, No joke, we have like little 8 year olds riding on Atv's across the street and everywhere they want. You are not forced by any nature to wear a helmet when riding a bike. You ABSOLUTELY dont have to be in a car seat if you are under 4"9. Yeah, pretty lenient... xD This is Arkansas Btw.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Is it just me... or was there a thread that said you needed a helmet when tubing????


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> I think some people on here just dont like the sport of jumping BUT hey, the girl who just died, the 12 year old, well what style was she riding, English or Western? Western. And was she jumping!? No. When was the last time YOU heard of an person riding English dying? It happens yes, but Western is just as dangerous as English. She dies riding WESTERN, not English. It was a freak accident. It was the most bomb proof horse and he decided to spook so, yeah. Horses, no matter what you say are unpredictable. They dont care whether you are riding English or Western, horses will be horses. I jump in Western as I have already stated so I have just as much likely of a chance as getting hurt as an English rider...?


Hmm I think the point is that jumping is more dangerous, not that you can't get hurt in western. Jumping it self is the issue, not english verses western. As a rider of both I can tell you that the momentum of a horse falling over a jump puts the rider under the horse. The fact is that you are asking a huge animal to fly in the air with you. What happens when one end gets tipped? You get thrown right into the path of the horse. Its like a rolling car when your not wearing your seatbelt, you get ejected out of the car and then the car rolls over you. 

Yes, people die in every single horse sport in the world. BUT you are far far more likely to get hurt going over an obstacle on an animal with horrible depth perception. People die out on trails with their helmets. Your more likely to get killed barrel racing than western pleasure, jumping than on the flat, cross country over stadium. All a matter of the risk factor and the technicality for what your doing. 

In my opinion I could trip on a crack and give myself brain damage. I don't feel like wearing a helmet 24/7. So much can happen that riding my horse around doesn't give me enough worry to put a helmet on. So in the end I wear a helmet while jumping, and nothing else unless required by the show or stables.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay... Yes, I agree but I was just saying that, the girl died when she was WALKING her horse on a FLAT surface! She WASNT jumping... Please dont take me as rude. And yes I agree that you COULD get more hurt jumping that Trail riding (ONLY depending on the trails)


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Okay... Yes, I agree but I was just saying that, the girl died when she was WALKING her horse on a FLAT surface! She WASNT jumping... Please dont take me as rude. And yes I agree that you COULD get more hurt jumping that Trail riding (ONLY depending on the trails)


I didn't think that you were being rude. You do make a valid point that you could die doing anything near or around horses. Just because you not jumping doesn't mean your not going to get hurt. Its just some people, like myself, choose our risks potential of what we choose to wear a helmet with. You do have potential to get killed standing next to your horse because of some freak accident. I choose to wear a helmet for higher risk potential activities like greenies, bad problem horses and jumping. 

Yes trail riding varies to what your doing. That made me think of an accident a friend went through. I know an older warmblood that summersaulted 100 feet down mountain and land upside down in a ravine. They were hand walking the horses on a narrow trail and he slipped/tripped (I can't remember which). Somehow the horse was only spooked by the ordeal, barely any scratches. Could have easily killed horse and rider, if she had been riding at the time.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Is it just me... or was there a thread that said you needed a helmet when tubing????


I should hope not! Lol, wow, thats craziness! :lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I should hope not! Lol, wow, that's craziness! :lol:


OoOOoooh, I get it. It's because, there is this kind of tubing... and then the other kind.
I was thinking of the first one, or "water tubing". The second one does need a helmet in case you smash into a rock. :lol:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I didn't think that you were being rude. You do make a valid point that you could die doing anything near or around horses. Just because you not jumping doesn't mean your not going to get hurt. Its just some people, like myself, choose our risks potential of what we choose to wear a helmet with. You do have potential to get killed standing next to your horse because of some freak accident. I choose to wear a helmet for higher risk potential activities like greenies, bad problem horses and jumping.
> 
> Yes trail riding varies to what your doing. That made me think of an accident a friend went through. I know an older warmblood that summersaulted 100 feet down mountain and land upside down in a ravine. They were hand walking the horses on a narrow trail and he slipped/tripped (I can't remember which). Somehow the horse was only spooked by the ordeal, barely any scratches. Could have easily killed horse and rider, if she had been riding at the time.


Yes, I have been on some VERY narrow paths on trail rides, so narrow that you can barely walk on it yourself. Always nerve racking! Like you said, you can be killed by being around a horse but I do agree that the risks are higher with certain activities such as a Greenie, Jumper, Stallion (Sometimes) and Trouble xD (All the things that you already said :lol: )


----------



## jessicabenolken89 (May 30, 2011)

in 2005, I was in a horseback riding accident. The horse started to crow hop and buck at a gallop. I lost my stirrup and landed flat on my back and my head slammed against the field. 

If I hadn't been wearing my helmet, I could have suffered more injuries than a compound fracture to my lower back.

That being said, I almost always wear a helmet. I volunteered at a riding facility for the disabled and they require it no matter what. But, I am getting used to not wearing my helmet. I won't always be somewhere with my helmet, and I don't want that preventing me from riding. 

However, whenever I feel the horse I am riding is a bit more hot headed, spooky, or nervous I will always wear my helmet. Same with when I go to break out my 2011 filly (years down the road obviously)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I wear a helmet because I can't think a single good reason not to. Because it's uncomfortable/makes me sweaty/messes up my hair/makes me feel weird? Petty reasons.

I will say my horse is very "safe", but she's a horse, and no horse is safe. My safe horse sometimes spooks and crow hops when I'm riding her bareback and in a halter around the pasture. That could kill me just as easily as jumping or galloping. It's not what you're doing before you fall that kills you; it's what you're doing when you hit the ground. In every landing I can think of, I was doing the same thing: falling from a height with no control over my body position and subsequently hitting the ground. If I hit that ground just right from a _walk_, there goes my skull.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> It's not what you're doing before you fall that kills you; it's what you're doing when you hit the ground. In every landing I can think of, I was doing the same thing: falling from a height with no control over my body position and subsequently hitting the ground. If I hit that ground just right from a _walk_, there goes my skull.



Very very true, nice post, if there was a like button I'd click it now


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> ...It's not what you're doing before you fall that kills you; it's what you're doing when you hit the ground. In every landing I can think of, I was doing the same thing: falling from a height with no control over my body position and subsequently hitting the ground. If I hit that ground just right from a _walk_, there goes my skull.


Statistically speaking, wrong. 

While you can always have a low probability event happen, there is a reason we don't walk around with portable lightning rods. More realistically, there is a reason I'm willing to drive a convertible sports car while knowing my truck offers more protection in a crash.

What you are doing before a fall affects the probability of fall and the mode of fall. Those jumping have a much higher probability of fall - consider the study of 3 day eventing:

"It comes as no surprise the jumping phases accounted for 86% of the injuries. Dressage accounted for only 1% and the stable area and other accounted for 12%, again indicating the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries." (American Medical Equestrian Associaton)

And falls when jumping, given the riding style and nature of event, are more likely to dump you head first than back first:

"This would be in keeping with the speculation that in horse riding accidents there are two methods of riding: either jockey style (cross country position) with the head forward, where the rider would be more likely to sustain a cervical injury accompanied inevitably by a head injury, and classical style where the head is held high and the rider would be likely to fall on to the buttocks.8" (Spinal injuries resulting from horse riding accidents )

This doesn't mean you cannot be killed in a fall while barrel racing, for example, or from a spooked horse while riding western. It simply means that the RISK - the probability of injury - is lower. Not ZERO, but lower.

Since the risk is not zero and the potential results catastrophic, many choose to wear a helmet. *I do*. Others choose not to, and their overall risk of serious head injury remains lower than those who strap on a helmet and go jumping. Since I do not criticize the latter for accepting their risk, I do not criticize the former for taking theirs.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

bsms said:


> What you are doing before a fall affects the probability of fall and the mode of fall. Those jumping have a much higher probability of fall - consider the study of 3 day eventing:
> 
> "It comes as no surprise the jumping phases accounted for 86% of the injuries. Dressage accounted for only 1% and the stable area and other accounted for 12%, again indicating the surprisingly large number of unmounted injuries." (American Medical Equestrian Associaton)


 
Are you still harping on that? Dammit, let it go. Every horse riding sport is dangerous. That is why there are deaths and injuries in every one, not just jumping.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I think we all gave our opinion on this one lol!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> Statistically speaking, wrong.
> 
> While you can always have a low probability event happen, there is a reason we don't walk around with portable lightning rods. More realistically, there is a reason I'm willing to drive a convertible sports car while knowing my truck offers more protection in a crash.
> 
> ...


Statistically speaking about 85% of all your posts have been about statistics. (Jk) But anyway, really, statistics mean nothing to me, I mean I dont care whether I have more risk of dying if I jump, Its not going to keep ME from jumping. I dont care whther I have more risk of getting injured if I do Barrel racing or Jumping or Trail Riding or Dressage or working on flat work or harmlessly lunging my horse, and ect.I mean, sorry, I pay no mind to statistics... If ima get hurt, Ima get hurt! *Sigh* What are statistics good for anyway?


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

This is kind of off topic but did you guys ever see that commercial for saftey stirrups where the guy is getting dragged for like 3 miles with is head bouncing all over the rocks and stuff.....scary...(shudders)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

A little late to the party, but I figured I'd give my stance as well.

I didn't wear a helmet for the majority of my riding career. I grew up in an only-western environment where helmets were "stupid" and "for pansies." Then, for my 16th birthday, my wonderful boyfriend bought me a helmet. He said, "I don't want you getting on that crazy thing without this!" referring to my unbroken TB filly. Then I thought, why would I get on any horse without this? Why would I put my boyfriend and family through the pain of my dying or being brain-dead, when I could prevent it by wearing my helmet?
I don't care about statistics, I don't care if you think I'm calling non-helmet wearers selfish. All I care about is making this one tiny adjustment that could potentially save myself and my loved ones a lot of pain and heartache.
*I* choose to ride horses.*I* choose to train my unbroken filly.*I* choose to put myself in very dangerous situations every time I pull up at the stable. So I think it is only fair that *I* take a precaution to prevent an injury to myself and heartache to my family.
Yes, I ride in cars. Yes, I walk down stairs. Yes, I cross streets.
I don't care what those unrealistic fools say, I don't CHOOSE to do those things, I HAVE to. They are a necessary part of daily life.
Horses, however, are not. I CHOOSE to put myself in a life threatening situation. It is a selfish choice, IMO, to willingly risk my life every day. But I do it. I just try to reduce the risk by wearing a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I wear a helmet, I have only one head. 

I've experience the not so fun of a fractured skull. I have lovely scar that is my reminder of how lucky I was. my helmet split with impact, doctor agrees that it was that that saved me from more trauma. 

My life with horses since that day has involved riding trackwork, riding breakers and braking in. 

I buy the helmet that fits my head the best, if this means I have to pay a high price then that is what it costs.

two things you should never be cheap on, shoes and safety gear.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

9/10 times, I wear a helmet.

Nighty is a safe horse. She is. Her spooks tend to happen in slow-mo. But she is a horse. So when training, I wear my helmet.

I don't wear a helmet in show classes. I wear my derby.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I do most of the time, unless there's a reason not to such as entering a Western class or having a professional photo shoot with Shannon. 

I'm not really scared of dying. I personally have little/no fear of death but the thought of being paralyzed makes me think twice about putting on a helmet. I fell off my crazy ex horse - hard - and hit my head. I'd hate to think what would have happened if my helmet wasn't on.

I'm all for wearing a helmet on the ground too if you're training a nervous/headstrong/unpredictable/etc. horse.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

horseloverd2 said:


> I do most of the time, unless there's a reason not to such as entering a Western class or having a professional photo shoot with Shannon.
> 
> I'm not really scared of dying. I personally have little/no fear of death but the thought of being paralyzed makes me think twice about putting on a helmet. I fell off my crazy ex horse - hard - and hit my head. I'd hate to think what would have happened if my helmet wasn't on.
> 
> I'm all for wearing a helmet on the ground too if you're training a *nervous/headstrong/unpredictable/etc. horse.*


Lol my horse fits in all those catagories ^ Yeah, I wear a helmet...


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I wear a helmet _pretty much_ all the time. There are times I hop on bareback to ride my mare out to the pasture where I won't, but that's usually the only time I won't. I HATE helmets in summer because they are hot and in winter because they mess with my hat/ear cover/whatever but I still wear the darn thing. Sometimes I feel kind of odd at barrel races or gaming shows, I'm 18 so I don't have to wear one but I wouldn't be caught dead barrel racing without one! 

I don't care what other people do, wear one...don't, doesn't bother me either way. I was surprised my barn I moved to a few months ago, mostly everyone wears helmets including the owners...it's kind of a nice change! Everyone I've met has been the "I've been riding for __ so many years, I don't need a helmet" type so it's nice to see people who understand they can get hurt even though they have been riding forever LOL


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I always ride with a helmet. Its part of my tack, just like my saddle or bridle. English flat work is just as dnagerous as western flat work. When you get into barrel racing and jumping the odds go up for an accident, and i believe everyone should be obligated to wear helmets. I want to be around for my daughter until I die of old age, and I wouldnt want to put my husband or family through the heart ache of a loss, just because i wanted to go riding. Thats liek telling my hubby its ok to ride a motorcycle without his helmet- its not. Plus, as he points out, a horse has a mind of its own. 
Its just the smarter thing to do.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, I'm in my fifties, and didn't think I needed a helmet to ride..till one day I decided to try riding my horse bareback. Guess she'd never been ridden that way before, and didn't like it, cause in 15 seconds I was flying through the air, landed on my back and hit my head on some frozen ground.
I had a mild concussion, the symptoms lasted two or three weeks. I promptly ordered a snazzy new helmet to wear when I'm riding. ;-)


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I *ALWAYS* wear my helmet. whether I'm riding or driving.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

What do you mean driving? Like driving a car?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think she meant driving a horse cart/carriage. I think.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_To those of you who say you wouldn't want your families to have you live like a vegetable the rest of your life because of a choice you made: I would hope your families wouldn't put themselves through that and would pull the plug. You're just wasting space in the hospital for someone who actually needs that bed._

_Just like back yard breeding is never going to get banned, neither is jumping. It would be hard to enforce. _

_I most likely have said in several of the other 10 million threads about "what do you think about helmets?" is that people under the age of 18 should have to wear one. But again, how are you going to enforce that law? It is much different at a show ground then at home._

_But you know what? If the parents do not want to make their kids wear a helmet, and something happens....then its up to them to live with the consequences of that. _

_For adults...if you don't want to wear a helmet, I could really care less, as it is THEIR choice. Not mine, not yours. THEIRS. _


_I really don't get why this topic has to continually be brought up, as it is old hat. The non-wearers get upset at the wearers and vice versa. Do you really not have anything better to do then argue over something that is someones personal choice?_


_Oh...and I drink alcohol, so I am willingly harming my liver, and I am perfectly okay with that. Probably harming my little future kiddies too....but guess what? It is MY, yup, *MY* choice. _


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

When I just have quick little fun rides on MY horse I don't wear a helmet at times. When I do more hard taining with my horse I do. I feel there may always be something to happen. The other day I was cantering my horse and he tripped and went down to his knees and hopped back up. I almost went head first into the ground but some how stayed on but if I kept going down I would of banged my head up and would of been glad to be wearing a helmet! Also on any other horse except my own I usually wear a helmet.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Personally I wear a helmet every time I ride, my personal preference, and as someone studying brains and going on to specialize in traumatic brain injury I try to minimize injury anyway I can lol. However, as an adult if you choose not to wear a helmet, you full well know the risks and choose not to wear one, that is your choice. I have seen pretty bad head injuries with helmets, so it just depends on the situation, helmets just minimize that risk in most situations. Like I said, it is an adults choice, I do feel children should wear them.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

I wear one a high majority of the time. I would prefer to wear one 100% of the time. There have been times where ive trailored out to a trail and accidently forgot my helmet, or other scenarios like that. Other than that its on the second I get to the barn and not off until I leave. I tend to even have it on during ground work a lot  the reason why.....because its safe. Plain and simple. Even a mild and easy fall can result in a major injury, or worse!, just by simply hitting a rock or something. To me its not worth the chance! Ive had enough falls and injuries that have left cracks and broken my helmets, now imagine if that was my head unprotected! It truly scares me to see people ride without helmets, I know that the high majority of the time nothing happens but I guess Id just rather be prepared for that small chance! To me its not worth it. Ive ridden a few horses that I TRULY trusted without a helmet but even that I try not to do. Im half tempted to always ride the real greenies with a vest on too lol


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

I have a horse that did security work for the county fair. About as bombproof as you can get. Still, I wear a helmet.

It's a small price to pay for safety.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I wear a helmet with a few exceptions. Ok, one exception. When I'm doing photoshoots in medieval type clothes, I don't use a helmet. And it bothers me every time 

I don't really care much if others use it or not. I think it's a good idea to use one and there's very few excuses to not wear one, but in the end it's not my problem or concern if people don't want it.
I don't use a safety vest (simply too uncomfortably, as soon as I try one on I fall off the horse..) and that bugs some people. I don't lke them judging me so why should I judge non-helmet riders?

To be fully protected we could all wear vests, helmets with these hockey-net to protect the face, teeth protection, knee cap-thingies etc etc... or just a helmet. Or nothing.
Good training is the most important safety precaution. Then I still want a helmet if the horse stmles, falls or something unexpected freaks him out despite the training. But that's me. I wouldn't sit on a poorly trained horse (as in ''crazy'' or ''nerv wreck'') no matter how many helmets I had..


----------



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2011)

I _always _wear my hat. In Ireland, you don’t have a choice! Get it on your head!!! 

I didn’t wear one once and I fell off and hit the steel cup (for holding jumping poles). I had a huge lump on the back of my head and it was painful and scary!

Last year I had 2 incredibly back falls and I was so glad that I had my hat on. One fall was out on xc and horse stopped for no reason and I tumbled down a drop bank banging my head off a railway sleeper that was the bank fence. Headaches for two weeks, MRI scans to check for bleeds etc. Then about 5 months later I was schooling my young horse and she spooked and ran off, I tried to circle her to slow her up and she fell over completed and I thumped my head off the ground. To this day (10 months on, I have no recollection of that day! 

I had to replace both hats – we even cut one open to check the damage done.

I will never not wear a hat! Its so important when riding as horses can be unpredictable!


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

I always wear a helmet, its not the most comfortable thing in the world but neither is being kicked in the head or smacking your head off the ground when you fall (had both of these happen to me xD) Horses are unpredictable and you can never know what is going to happen when riding or even when looking after your horses no matter how bombproof they are, better safe than sorry really.
To me its like wearing a seatbelt, I don't like doing it but it's for my own good really.
I also sometimes wear a helmet when bringing in horses or putting horses out in the field because sometimes they can just kick off and I've nearly been kicked in the head at least once putting a nutty horse out.

I don't wear body protectors but I know a lot of people do, not cause I don't think they're a good idea but because I can't afford them and with my rickety arms they aren't comfortable.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I always wear a hard hat, it was a regulation at the riding school I learned to ride at (actually that goes for every riding school I've ridden at!). I never questioned the idea, and when I had my own pony I stuck to wearing a hat.

I've had several falls that would have ended badly if I'd not had a hard hat on, so I'd never ride without one now.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

Im glad I wore my helmet yesterday. My usually calm (but green) horse decided that bugs were the enemy and he needed to put his head in his friend tail REALLY bad! He ran away, I fell. If I hadn't had my helmet on I don't want to know what would have happened!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is a very (VERY) rare occasion that I get on a horse with out a helmet.

I feel like I have forgotten something important when I do.

I was raised wearing a helmet when I rode (though back then it was just a decorative hunt cap) so to me it is just part of what you need to be on a horse.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Wow, that crazy that it is mandatory to wear a helmet in Ireland! Their is no such rule here in Arkansas, you don't even have to wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle! Just like some of you other have said, I don't usually wear a helmet when getting photos... and at night when I feed my horse I will just jump on him bareback with nothing on him as he eats and I just lay their spread out... without a helmet... Yeah, he has spooked a few times and the alpha horse has got to him making him run but I just slip off... even though I dont like helmets whenever I don't have one on I feel prone to injury...


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Cloud, I don't think it's law to have to wear a helmet in Ireland as far as I know? I'll admit, I don't always wear a helmet & I've never been let know about it. Don't hold it against me, but I don't think it's law


----------

